
Android malware can steal Google Authenticator 2FA codes - tosh
https://www.zdnet.com/article/android-malware-can-steal-google-authenticator-2fa-codes/
======
tomohawk
Anything having to do with your phone should not be considered a 2nd factor.

------
zepto
Somehow missed by Project Zero.

